# Lake Livingston???



## Tactical Tourist Trout (Apr 12, 2012)

I wanted to know if anyone had knew of any good hot spots to fish on Lake Livingston. My parents recently bought a house on the Trinity River, on the northwest side of the lake to retire in and I wanted to take my dad out fishing while he is still able to get out. I'd appreciate the feedback. Thanks.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Trolling around on the side of Pine Island...Out on the point near Cape Royal...190 road bed....Dove island....edge of the river channel near the old jungle area...use a fish finder to spot the schools.....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Tactical Tourist Trout said:


> I wanted to know if anyone had knew of any good hot spots to fish on Lake Livingston. My parents recently bought a house on the Trinity River, on the northwest side of the lake to retire in and I wanted to take my dad out fishing while he is still able to get out. I'd appreciate the feedback. Thanks.


 Welcome to 2 COOL!


----------



## Tactical Tourist Trout (Apr 12, 2012)

*Thanks!*



tbone2374 said:


> Welcome to 2 COOL!


Thanks!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I would book a trip with one of the guides from 2cool!! Look up shadslinger to start with and book a trip he will be able to put you on more fish then you can stand.
Also welcome to 2cool
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

TTT--come to the fish fry on May 5th and you really learn about fishing on Lake Livingston and meet a great bunch of fellow 2coolers


----------



## Tactical Tourist Trout (Apr 12, 2012)

*Fish Fry*

Were do y'all have the fish fry at? Is it mostly people from the forum?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, folks from the forum and their families. Held at my house in Onalaska, I'll be putting directions in the thread before the 5th.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=405313


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. HOOK"EM HORNS!!!!
See ya at the fish fry. It is the gathering of the most helpful and friendly people you can ever imagine. Five minutes after arriving you'll feel you have known all of them for years.
But wear your boots. The fish story "byproduct" can get rather deep.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Welcome to the forum. HOOK"EM HORNS!!!!
> See ya at the fish fry. It is the gathering of the most helpful and friendly people you can ever imagine. Five minutes after arriving you'll feel you have known all of them for years.
> But wear your boots. The fish story "byproduct" can get rather deep.


This year I'm going to try and make it but boots might not do might have to bring my waders lol. O and gig em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> Welcome to the forum. HOOK"EM HORNS!!!!





rubberducky said:


> gig em


Looks to me like a whole bunch of Tigahbait! Welcome to the SEC, Aggies. It should be very entertaining.:biggrin:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

First of all, welcome to 2cool! Second of all, Hook 'em Horns.
X2 come to the fish fry and meet some great people.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to 2cool, TTT! Come to the fish fry w/ an appetite for food, fun and friendly information from the pros! Usually a variety of fish to eat, maybe a shuffleboard match, and most importantly, some valuable info. on fishing techniques.

Go Vols!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> First of all, welcome to 2cool! Second of all, Hook 'em Horns.
> X2 come to the fish fry and meet some great people.


There is this house down off of canal in Sargent that would amazing in maroon and I mean amazing!!!!
Lol
Like everyone said the fish fry is the place to be most of us will be there and many more. Lots of pros and some of us that think we are pros lol
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm on Livingston too & brand new here. I've been on BBC a bunch.
We've got places off 19 & down at Caroline Creek.

I hear there's a get together? Pot luck? My lady & I would like to meet some others from around the lake & we'll bring a pot of beans or a casserole or something.

So much for hijacking the thread... There's a bunch of places to fish Livingston/Trinity, finding green water is the key for black bass though. Stripers & sandies are a different story, follow the bait.

Anyhow, howdy y'all :redface:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> There is this house down off of canal in Sargent that would amazing in maroon and I mean amazing!!!!
> Lol
> Like everyone said the fish fry is the place to be most of us will be there and many more. Lots of pros and some of us that think we are pros lol
> James
> ...


At least it will get a new coat of paint!! 

Sorry for the hijack TTT. You will know lots of places to fish when you meet all of us at the fish fry.


----------

